
Ask HN: How would you make an on-site application highly available? - seminole
We have a well established product in the form of a standalone app that clients run in their environments. Technically it&#x27;s a dropwizard app with H2 for persistence (our aim was to make it simple to manage). We now have clients asking to make it highly available. That will have to work in varied environments, with storage likely being in aws&#x2F;gcc&#x2F;azure. We have a fair amount of work cut out for us to move all the state we currently have on the filesystem to DB storage. But I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions or comments about things to pay attention to, or tools to use when moving to HA?
======
ohiovr
I'm just a hobbyist but I think nginx might be something you could look into
for making a load ballencing reverse proxy server.

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understandi...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/understanding-
nginx-http-proxying-load-balancing-buffering-and-caching)

